# Big hitter?



## user2009 (Apr 29, 2013)

I tagged along with  Big D 88 today who was with a lad who plays off 9. I was astounded at how far this lad could hit a golf ball. He had a sky caddy and clocked 257yds off the tee with a 4 iron and 290yds with a driver. The wind wasn't even behind us either  I take it these are quite impressive distances or maybe I just haven't played with anyone of this calibre before.

It was a massive eye opener if nothing else


----------



## Jdb2005 (Apr 29, 2013)

I would say impressive. I I only it my 4 iron about 210 average and that's hitting it well. The lads a monster . However did he score well?


----------



## One Planer (Apr 29, 2013)

Well he hit's his 4 iron longer than I hit my driver so Kudos for that.


----------



## user2009 (Apr 29, 2013)

Jdb2005 said:



			I would say impressive. I I only it my 4 iron about 210 average and that's hitting it well. The lads a monster . However did he score well?
		
Click to expand...

Apparently it was his first game since December so wasn't scoring properly. I played 11 holes then had to go but up to then he had at least 1 birdie and quite a few pars as well a a few dodgy holes (by his standard) he says his short game lets him down.  I felt like a right chump at times in comparison.


----------



## tsped83 (Apr 29, 2013)

257 with a 4 iron?? Was it down hill? That is monstrous.


----------



## SimonC (Apr 29, 2013)

257 yard 4 iron!!!! yes that's massive by anyones standards. You would think he would be hitting his driver closer to 325 yards with that sort of 4 iron distance.


----------



## user2009 (Apr 29, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			257 with a 4 iron?? Was it down hill? That is monstrous.
		
Click to expand...

No, actually very slightly uphill but the drive was slightly downhill


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 29, 2013)

Only average forum distance really!! :rofl: 




Joking 257 with a 4 is huuuuge. When you play with someone knocking that sort of distance you can alone watch on in awe!


----------



## user2009 (Apr 29, 2013)

SimonC said:



			257 yard 4 iron!!!! yes that's massive by anyones standards. You would think he would be hitting his driver closer to 325 yards with that sort of 4 iron distance.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he wasn't happy with himself despite what he hit today, not sure what his best distances are, just what I saw today, Big D can maybe fill you in better as he knows him.


----------



## Jdb2005 (Apr 29, 2013)

Am more impressed with his iron shot. I knew a few big hitters here but can't recall anyone hitting a 4 iron that length but have seen a few drives go past the 300yd mark


----------



## SimonC (Apr 29, 2013)

Jdb2005 said:



			Am more impressed with his iron shot. I knew a few big hitters here but can't recall anyone hitting a 4 iron that length but have seen a few drives go past the 300yd mark
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree there 290 with a driver is not overly impressive, but 4 irons of that length are.

I've only ever seen one person hit it that sort of range regularly. He hit 2 iron 9 iron to the 18th at the Belfry (420 yards or so) with almost no run.


----------



## mykweb (Apr 29, 2013)

I played with a 6 handicapper at st andrews who was hitting his 6 iron the same length as my drivers. Granted I am not the worlds longest driver, but he was battering them about 190 very consistently. However the best bit... his short game was terrible.


----------



## JustOne (Apr 29, 2013)

Jdb2005 said:



			I only it my 4 iron about 210 average and that's hitting it well.
		
Click to expand...

So is that average or hitting it well?


----------



## scratch (Apr 29, 2013)

How was he measuring with his GPS?  Distance remaining to the green subtracted from the yardage of the hole? If so, were the tees back in the full length positions or were you playing off forward tees?


----------



## user2009 (Apr 29, 2013)

scratch said:



			How was he measuring with his GPS?  Distance remaining to the green subtracted from the yardage of the hole? If so, were the tees back in the full length positions or were you playing off forward tees?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure to be honest but the tees were slightly forward.


----------



## Jdb2005 (Apr 29, 2013)

JustOne said:



			So is that average or hitting it well? 

Click to expand...

When I hit it well the average it goes is 210ne:


----------



## user2009 (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm less than 200 with a driver, about 160 with a 4 iron, a bit of work to be done I think.


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 29, 2013)

Pah, 257yds with a 4 iron, poor, I hit my 62 degree lob wedge at least 175yds a while back, granted i thinned it, air mailed the green I was going for and the green behind that as well, hit a wall, bounced into the air and onto the down slope of the 2nd fairway, which it rolled down.

From being about 30yds from the pin, with an over the bunker shot, I ended up about 150yds away with an blind up hill shot.


----------



## lyden (Apr 29, 2013)

He would have to make perfect contact with a club head speed of at least 110 mph, I don't know if that's possible for a tour pro with a 4 iron let alone an amateur. I'm gonna have to victor meldrew this one and say I don't believe it.


----------



## Big D 88 (Apr 29, 2013)

Its true alright!

The guys a monster, 6ft4 and built quite well!

To be honest, he beats himself up a lot as he has a very narrow mind when it comes to how he wants the shot to be played. There was a few times me and Andy (user2009) said good shot etc and he wasn't a happy chappy.

Short games needs to brush up, but i have no doubt he will be down to 4/5 by end of the season.

I've asked him to sign up to the forum (but told him not to disclose his avg distances) until he has played a few meets as no one will believe him.


----------



## user2009 (Apr 29, 2013)

Big D 88 said:



			Its true alright!

The guys a monster, 6ft4 and built quite well!

To be honest, he beats himself up a lot as he has a very narrow mind when it comes to how he wants the shot to be played. There was a few times me and Andy (user2009) said good shot etc and he wasn't a happy chappy.

Short games needs to brush up, but i have no doubt he will be down to 4/5 by end of the season.

I've asked him to sign up to the forum (but told him not to disclose his avg distances) until he has played a few meets as no one will believe him.
		
Click to expand...

Should we mention the window?:rofl:


----------



## Big D 88 (Apr 29, 2013)

user2009 said:



			Should we mention the window?:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

In all seriousness, from where he was positioned, a 7iron _shouldnt_ go that far hahaha

Its the height he gets off his shots as well, and there not just balooning into the air, its a penetrating flight that just seems to rise and rise..


----------



## user2009 (Apr 29, 2013)

Big D 88 said:



			In all seriousness, from where he was positioned, a 7iron _shouldnt_ go that far hahaha

Its the height he gets off his shots as well, and there not just balooning into the air, its a penetrating flight that just seems to rise and rise..
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he's got some power when he strikes, that 7 iron must have gone nearly 200 yds when I think about it.

What did you score in the end?


----------



## Big D 88 (Apr 29, 2013)

user2009 said:



			Yes, he's got some power when he strikes, that 7 iron must have gone nearly 200 yds when I think about it.

What did you score in the end?
		
Click to expand...

103 - I completely bottle jobbed the last 3 holes, 8,7,7 !!

With 3 holes left i was on 81, so needed to go 6,5,5 to break my PB...didnt quite go to plan


----------



## hovis (Apr 29, 2013)

Not that difficult really. I can hit my 7 iron 210. They key is to strike the ball just below the equator with the leading edge of the club.  Simple


----------



## user2009 (Apr 29, 2013)

Big D 88 said:



			103 - I completely bottle jobbed the last 3 holes, 8,7,7 !!

With 3 holes left i was on 81, so needed to go 6,5,5 to break my PB...didnt quite go to plan
		
Click to expand...

Unlucky, I can see you being consistently in the mid 90s before long, especially with your fitted clubs on the way


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 29, 2013)

Big D 88 said:



			Its the height he gets off his shots as well, and there not just balooning into the air, its a penetrating flight that just seems to rise and rise..
		
Click to expand...

Er that's what ballooning shots do.

Does sound impressive distances, but should be much lower handicap with those sort of distances! I know a couple of scratch players who don't hit that distance - and a couple who are about that.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 29, 2013)

Must be a hell of a player.
9 handicap eh.
Average score mid to late 80's.

Why does distance impress golfers so much when the game is all about getting the ball in the hole in as FEW shots as possible.

[From someone who has driven a 400 yard green]


----------



## hovis (Apr 29, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Must be a hell of a player.
9 handicap eh.
Average score mid to late 80's.

Why does distance impress golfers so much when the game is all about getting the ball in the hole in as FEW shots as possible.

[From someone who has driven a 400 yard green]
		
Click to expand...

Because its man stuff. Why do we like fast cars if its just a way to get from a to b? Because its cool.  I've never had someone nudge me on the tee and say "watch this guy, he hits it really straight" people who say they dont care about distance are the same as the people that say beauty is on the inside! They're ugly!


----------



## Big D 88 (Apr 29, 2013)

hovis said:



			Because its man stuff. Why do we like fast cars if its just a way to get from a to b? Because its cool.  I've never had someone nudge me on the tee and say "watch this guy, he hits it really straight" people who say they dont care about distance are the same as the people that say beauty is on the inside! They're ugly!
		
Click to expand...

:thup:
Agreed!


----------



## lyden (Apr 29, 2013)

Put simply if you hit it fairly straight, distance makes the game much easier.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 29, 2013)

Or he could just be delofting the club and have strong grip? It really depends on what the ball does when it lands.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 29, 2013)

I really want to believe you, I really do but a 257yd 4i makes it difficult. Where did he get his Sky Caddy?


----------



## Scouser (Apr 29, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			Pah, 257yds with a 4 iron, poor, I hit my 62 degree lob wedge at least 175yds a while back, granted i thinned it, air mailed the green I was going for and the green behind that as well, hit a wall, bounced into the air and onto the down slope of the 2nd fairway, which it rolled down.

From being about 30yds from the pin, with an over the bunker shot, I ended up about 150yds away with an blind up hill shot.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 29, 2013)

hovis said:



			Because its man stuff. Why do we like fast cars if its just a way to get from a to b? Because its cool.  I've never had someone nudge me on the tee and say "watch this guy, he hits it really straight" people who say they dont care about distance are the same as the people that say beauty is on the inside! They're ugly!
		
Click to expand...

That is utter rubbish.


----------



## hovis (Apr 29, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			That is utter rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Then your borring


----------



## Robobum (Apr 29, 2013)

Of the 20 scratch and +hcap guys I will be competing against next week, approximately none of the hit a 4 iron 257.

Of the other 40 players off 3.8 and better, approximately none of them hit 4iron 257.

Of the 100+ pros @ a pro am festival I played in a couple of weeks ago, approximately none of them hit their 4iron 257.

This guy is loooooong (hmmmmmmm)!!!???


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 29, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Where did he get his Sky Caddy?
		
Click to expand...

Some guy on GolfWRX!


----------



## hovis (Apr 29, 2013)

I do find it insane when commentator on the tv says " its 270 to the hole" and the likes of rory and tiger are holding a iron!  CRAZY


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh cool, it's one of these threads again. Time for a bottle of Wine and some popcorn........


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 29, 2013)

hovis said:



			Then your borring
		
Click to expand...


Biggest hitting pro of my time was Martin Roesink [heard of him]
One of the shortest hitters was 3 times Vardon Trophy winner and multiple Ryder Cup player Bernard Gallagher.

So...you guys would rather hit it a long way, say 300 yards, and come in with an 87 and play off 14
Or. Drive/Hit 14 fairways at 240 yards and come in with a 67 and play off scratch.
 yeahhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Tommo21 (Apr 29, 2013)

As I've said before, I'll put the ball in the hole while you guys talk about long hitting.


----------



## hovis (Apr 29, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Biggest hitting pro of my time was Martin Roesink [heard of him]
One of the shortest hitters was 3 times Vardon Trophy winner and multiple Ryder Cup player Bernard Gallagher.

So...you guys would rather hit it a long way, say 300 yards, and come in with an 87 and play off 14
Or. Drive/Hit 14 fairways at 240 yards and come in with a 67 and play off scratch.
 yeahhhhhhhhh.
		
Click to expand...

Thats not what we're saying. Certain things in life feel good. As golfers nothing feels quite like watching a ball sail off 300 yards into the distance. All the short hitters I know disagree.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Apr 29, 2013)

Its probable that a well drilled 4 iron could end up travelling 257 yards on a bone hard fairway,but i play with a couple of big hitting low handicappers and theres no way they could carry a ball that distance with a 4 iron.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 29, 2013)

hovis said:



			I do find it insane when commentator on the tv says " its 270 to the hole" and the likes of rory and tiger are holding a iron!  CRAZY
		
Click to expand...

Day 4 of Masters; 12th hole; 159 yards; Mark Leishman hit PW! About 3-4 yards past the pin!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 29, 2013)

hovis said:



			Thats not what we're saying. Certain things in life feel good. As golfers nothing feels quite like watching a ball sail off 300 yards into the distance. All the short hitters I know disagree.
		
Click to expand...

You failed to say in which direction the 300 yard shot was heading


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 29, 2013)

Tommo21 said:



			As I've said before, I'll put the ball in the hole while you guys talk about long hitting.
		
Click to expand...

Is the right answer


----------



## Val (Apr 29, 2013)

I hit my 4 iron over 300 yards once, straight over the wall OB and bouncing down the Bellsdyke Road in Larbert, bomber will back me up on this, in fact he's probably still laughing.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 29, 2013)

One Junior I know hit a 50 mile drive off the first at Prestwick.
His ball landed on the coal train.


----------



## lyden (Apr 29, 2013)

He said it was slightly uphill so maybe 7 yards of roll would mean 250 carry, I think somewhere a mistake has been made. I couldnt care less what numbers on the irons, swing speed is all I really want to know.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 29, 2013)

He might hit it a long way, but 257 with a 4i it must have had some serious run on it. I am probably not the longest hitter on this site, but I do give it a fair old whack. My distances are 150=9i and my driver is normally out there at around the 280-290 mark. My 4i goes around 210 off the tee. So he hits it 5 clubs further than me with an iron and roughly the same with the driver. I would love to see this 4i and have the loft checked on it, or does he just de-loft it into something like a 1i?


----------



## user2009 (Apr 29, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			He might hit it a long way, but 257 with a 4i it must have had some serious run on it. I am probably not the longest hitter on this site, but I do give it a fair old whack. My distances are 150=9i and my driver is normally out there at around the 280-290 mark. My 4i goes around 210 off the tee. So he hits it 5 clubs further than me with an iron and roughly the same with the driver. I would love to see this 4i and have the loft checked on it, or does he just de-loft it into something like a 1i?
		
Click to expand...

He had a nice set of Taylor Made, I think they were R11s


----------



## hovis (Apr 29, 2013)

Was he using zero friction tee's?


----------



## user2009 (Apr 29, 2013)

hovis said:



			Was he using zero friction tee's?
		
Click to expand...

No, just normal plastic tees IIRC


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 29, 2013)

hovis said:



			Was he using zero friction tee's?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry but in the current conditions (temperature, dampness in the ground etc) I don't beleive he could hit a 4 iron that far. Even on tour in the US in warmer conditions, often above sea level most tour pro's would struggle to get that far. I think his Sky Caddy is fibbing. Just my opinion of course


----------



## JustOne (Apr 29, 2013)

All the short hitters are out in force again I see...

Watched some tour fella hit it pin high from 275yds with an iron the other day.

Here's Tiger hitting *267*yds with a 3-iron (with no run).... do you guys seriously think he's the only person on the planet that can swing fast?

[video=youtube;ntICua3JSpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntICua3JSpM[/video]


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 29, 2013)

JustOne said:



			All the short hitters are out in force again I see...

Watched some tour fella hit it pin high from 275yds with an iron the other day.

Here's Tiger hitting *267*yds with a 3-iron (with no run).... do you guys seriously think he's the only person on the planet that can swing fast?

[video=youtube;ntICua3JSpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntICua3JSpM[/video]
		
Click to expand...

If it was just about swinging fast, golf would be easy


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 29, 2013)

I hit my 7 iron approx 190 on Sunday, dont ask me to repeat it as it ended up 20yds passed the green and o/b on a par 3 

(I am normally 150-160 or should that be 20 -30 yds with a fat/top)


----------



## JustOne (Apr 29, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			If it was just about swinging fast, golf would be easy
		
Click to expand...

Even Gibbo can hit a 7-iron 190yds 

Put a 4-iron in the hands of a man-mountain and 240+ is a no brainer


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 29, 2013)

the wind was up today. i hit 16 degree hybrid, wedge to a 430 yard hole.  guess which way it was blowing  ! lol


----------



## richart (Apr 29, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			the wind was up today. i hit 16 degree hybrid, wedge to a 430 yard hole.  guess which way it was blowing  ! lol
		
Click to expand...

 From the West ?


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 29, 2013)

fresh westerly indeed


----------



## scratch (Apr 29, 2013)

hovis said:



			Because its man stuff. Why do we like fast cars if its just a way to get from a to b? Because its cool.  I've never had someone nudge me on the tee and say "watch this guy, he hits it really straight" people who say they dont care about distance are the same as the people that say beauty is on the inside! They're ugly!
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, I think you have a lot to learn about this game


----------



## rosecott (Apr 29, 2013)

I'll probably get slated for this, but here goes. Did no-one twig that both the forummers present at this blastfest were 28+ handicappers and may have been so over-impressed by the difference between their ball striking and that of the guy in question, that they were willing to believe anything the guy claimed the SkyCaddy might or might not have shown.


----------



## Big D 88 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ah yes Silly me..

being a 28+ h'capper means i lose the ability to read a display unit?

MORON


----------



## Bomber69 (Apr 29, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I hit my 4 iron over 300 yards once, straight over the wall OB and bouncing down the Bellsdyke Road in Larbert, bomber will back me up on this, in fact he's probably still laughing.
		
Click to expand...


Yes I remember that shot Big Yin......


----------



## user2009 (Apr 29, 2013)

At least you can read Dave , I'm that rubbish at golf I can't. We're both also lacking in the abilty to judge distance with our eyes being 28+


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 29, 2013)

Been following this thread since it started and some interesting comments. I have to say I am in the sceptical camp on this. Not saying it is not true but would have to see it to believe it. A lad at college who plays off 2 and is tall and well built can hit his 6 iron 200 yards if he really goes after it so he will not hit a 4 iron that far. Anyway going to stock up on popcorn now as this thread has potential


----------



## Big D 88 (Apr 29, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Been following this thread since it started and some interesting comments. I have to say I am in the sceptical camp on this. Not saying it is not true but would have to see it to believe it. A lad at college who plays off 2 and is tall and well built can hit his 6 iron 200 yards if he really goes after it so he will not hit a 4 iron that far. Anyway going to stock up on popcorn now as this thread has potential

Click to expand...

Im off to bed...i dont want to get into a slagging match over something that can never be proved as there was only me, Andy and the lad in question present


----------



## rosecott (Apr 29, 2013)

Big D 88 said:



			Ah yes Silly me..

being a 28+ h'capper means i lose the ability to read a display unit?

MORON
		
Click to expand...




user2009 said:



			At least you can read Dave , I'm that rubbish at golf I can't. We're both also lacking in the abilty to judge distance with our eyes being 28+ 

Click to expand...

Don't be so touchy, both of you. All I was suggesting was that you are both relatively inexperienced golfers who may have little experience playing with low handicap golfers - and it doesn't sound as if you were measuring his distances personally but relying on what he said (and by the way, it's quite difficult to judge 290 or 257 yards with your eyes).

Lighten up - and, by the way, I think the mods know I'm not a MORON, so I'm sure that they would not consider that as personal abuse but as a slight misjudgement.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 29, 2013)

Big D 88 said:



			Im off to bed...i dont want to get into a slagging match over something that can never be proved as there was only me, Andy and the lad in question present
		
Click to expand...

Not a slagging match as per the part where I say not saying it is not true. But when you or anybody else posts on here quoting these vast distances that somebody is hitting then there are bound to be a few raised eyebrows it is human nature.


----------



## user2009 (Apr 29, 2013)

Dave was trying to get this lad to join the forum, maybe he will now and can speak for himself about his distances.


----------



## user2009 (Apr 30, 2013)

rosecott said:



			Don't be so touchy, both of you. All I was suggesting was that you are both relatively inexperienced golfers who may have little experience playing with low handicap golfers - and it doesn't sound as if you were measuring his distances personally but relying on what he said (and by the way, it's quite difficult to judge 290 or 257 yards with your eyes).

Lighten up - and, by the way, I think the mods know I'm not a MORON, so I'm sure that they would not consider that as personal abuse but as a slight misjudgement.
		
Click to expand...

I think I responded in a more polite manner than your post deserved to be honest


----------



## JustOne (Apr 30, 2013)

user2009 said:



			I think I responded in a more polite manner than your post deserved to be honest
		
Click to expand...

The short hitters will never believe that someone can hit the ball more than 40 foot.... let it slide, you know what you saw.

Put it down as a lesson learned against the mob of 'wannabees'.


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 30, 2013)

JustOne said:



			The short hitters will never believe that someone can hit the ball more than 40 foot.... let it slide, you know what you saw.

Put it down as a lesson learned against the mob of '*wannabees*'.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't that an 80's band?

Played against a guy who hit his 3 wood 20 yards past my drive and I'm not thought of as a short hitter at my club. There are some really powerful players out there some of who play of pretty high handicaps as they can't chip or putt!


----------



## JustOne (Apr 30, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			Wasn't that an 80's band?

Played against a guy who hit his 3 wood 20 yards past my drive and I'm not thought of as a short hitter at my club. There are some really powerful players out there some of who play of pretty high handicaps as they can't chip or putt!
		
Click to expand...

Heh... Fundy on the forum can practically put his 4-iron past my drives  Playing at blackmoor and Syr was putting his 3-wood past my drives... some people just have natural distance.... good job they can't chip (eh Fundy?)


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 30, 2013)

downwind had nothing to do with it.   even mr woods was using the wind in that video.   it makes such a difference.    you hear of rory and co using irons from 270 when they are downwind and landing short and letting it run down lighening quick greens. 

its pretty straightforward all this.


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Apr 30, 2013)

Well just to throw some fuel onto the fire, in my lesson last week I was hitting my 4 iron down wind and it was taking 2 bounces and hitting a large mud mound at the back of the range. My pro tells me it's 240 yards to the mound so downwind with hard fairways 257 yards doesn't sound massively outlandish to me. Oh and I'm off 16, my problem is hitting the bloody thing where I'm aiming!


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 30, 2013)

user2009 said:



			Dave was trying to get this lad to join the forum, maybe he will now and can speak for himself about his distances.
		
Click to expand...

NO one is calling you a liar. It is just very hard to believe that someone without any wind assistance, on the flat and not getting a huge bounce, could hit it that far with a 4i. It is even harder to believe when you say what his handicap. If he is consistently hitting that sort of distance with accuracy he should be ripping courses up. Unless he is a really poor golfer that only has the ability to knock it long.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok, lets assume this is true. First, he needs to do some work on his driver based on his 4i distance and second, have you thought about suggesting long drive competitions to him. If he does have that amount of power, he might do alright


----------



## Tommo21 (Apr 30, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			One Junior I know hit a 50 mile drive off the first at Prestwick.
His ball landed on the coal train.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

That train will probably be the last ever coal train.


----------



## Tommo21 (Apr 30, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Ok, lets assume this is true. First, he needs to do some work on his driver based on his 4i distance and second, have you thought about suggesting long drive competitions to him. If he does have that amount of power, he might do alright
		
Click to expand...

And forget about the rest of his game.........


----------



## Robobum (Apr 30, 2013)

JustOne said:



			All the short hitters are out in force again I see...

Watched some tour fella hit it pin high from 275yds with an iron the other day.

Here's Tiger hitting *267*yds with a 3-iron (with no run).... do you guys seriously think he's the only person on the planet that can swing fast?

[video=youtube;ntICua3JSpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntICua3JSpM[/video]
		
Click to expand...

"Wind down off the right" are the commentators words. 

Fellow top drawer pros used to (may still do) stop on the range to watch and listen to Tigers ball striking which they say is unlike anyone else's.

Can anyone swing fast enough? Yeah probably (though unlikely)

Can anyone have as pure a strike as Tiger? Unlikely, seeing that his peers don't strike it as well.

Can anyone combine the two? No.


----------



## timchump (Apr 30, 2013)

what i find slightly unbelievable about long hitting high handicappers is you have to have good technique to hit the ball long

i can remember my first ever lesson with a pro he asked how far i hit my 6 iron, 155 yards, he said your in your mid 20's, fit and healthy, over  6 foot tall, if you can't hit a 6 iron at least 170 your doing something wrong

so how can somebody who is techincally able to hit a 4 iron 260 be soo bad at the other parts of golf?

edit not sure i caught the guys handicap if he is off 9 then i'll believe it


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 30, 2013)

Tommo21 said:



			And forget about the rest of his game.........
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't have to be that way, Adam Stacey used to be a pro (maybe still is) at my old club. He's been European long drive champion and still has the game to go with it.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 30, 2013)

What we need to know is the carry distance.
Roll-out is virtually uncontrollable especially downwind so this 4 iron could have carried 157 and rolled the rest.
That's no good to Man nor Beast....
If it was slightly uphill the there would be very little roll
I find a 240-250 yard carry with a 4 iron a little hard to believe without a serious following wind...it also makes a 290 yard driver pretty weedy by comparison....


----------



## user2009 (Apr 30, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			NO one is calling you a liar. It is just very hard to believe that someone without any wind assistance, on the flat and not getting a huge bounce, could hit it that far with a 4i. It is even harder to believe when you say what his handicap. If he is consistently hitting that sort of distance with accuracy he should be ripping courses up. Unless he is a really poor golfer that only has the ability to knock it long.
		
Click to expand...

All I can say us what I saw on the reading and it seemed about right looking at where the ball landed. The wind was blowing right to left on both holes in question but was nothing more than a stiff breeze. It's the first time I've met the lad and know nothing about him other than as I mentioned his short game lets him down by his own admission.

There's no point is arguing about it really, I can understand why some are skeptical but me and Dave are just saying what we saw.


----------



## user2009 (Apr 30, 2013)

Imurg said:



			What we need to know is the carry distance.
Roll-out is virtually uncontrollable especially downwind so this 4 iron could have carried 157 and rolled the rest.
That's no good to Man nor Beast....
If it was slightly uphill the there would be very little roll
I find a 240-250 yard carry with a 4 iron a little hard to believe without a serious following wind...it also makes a 290 yard driver pretty weedy by comparison....
		
Click to expand...

Another thing I remember is he said had fallen out with his driver a bit, that's why he used a 4 iron, he may be way beyond 290 at best, I don't know. I can't remenber the carry but the fairway was dry and well mown so there will have been bounce


----------



## Stuey01 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have no trouble believing a 290yard drive, or even longer. I've personally witnessed the assistant pro at my place CARRY it further than that (pitch mark was on the fringe of the green, gps'd at about 300yards, ball was in the car park). The problem with this story is the relative distance of the 4iron, especially uphill to the drive being downhill.
Still, there are beasts out there, I'll believe it and assume he nailed the 4i and didn't really get the drive out of the middle, because someone hitting a 4i that far should be getting a drive out over 300 on a regular basis.

Seems to be a lot of insecurity surfacing on this thread. Long hitting does not equal lower scores, especially if it isn't coupled with accuracy (consistent accuracy...)
Doesn't mean it's not impressive and fun to watch though.


----------



## Davey S2 (Apr 30, 2013)

Our pro played with the Spurs wonderkid and new young and PFA player of the Year Gareth Bale at our club a few weeks ago and said he was a massively long hitter.

Apparently hit a driver and wedge into our 500 yard par 5 third! (albeit it is downhill for the first 2/3rds).

He plays of about 8 I think but seems to be one of those annoying people who are just naturals at all sports.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 30, 2013)

Out of interest what is the handicap of the biggest hitter at your club.
Mine is 14, followed by 7.


----------



## Stuey01 (Apr 30, 2013)

With Bales pace, it's not hard to believe he is very fast-twitch and can probably generate massive club head speed.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 30, 2013)

A bit like some of the other posts here, I once hit my pitching wedge over 300 yards.   It hit the club driveway, bounced all the way down it to the club gates, out over the road and into a building site.


----------



## scratch (Apr 30, 2013)

I have driven the green on a 500 yard downhill, downwind, hard fairway par 5 and I've hit a 3 iron 312 yards in similar circumstances.

I'm not a long hitter, just the circumstances were right. I doubt this guy is hitting these distances on a regular basis.


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 30, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Out of interest what is the handicap of the biggest hitter at your club.
Mine is 14, followed by 7.
		
Click to expand...

we have one off 3 who is in a different league from the normal 'big hitters'; and then there's the one off +2 who hits it like a tour pro and can hit it even further; but rarely did because he didn't need to. I say did  'cos he's headed off to college in the US at the moment and is doing rather well


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 30, 2013)

Hmm.... this bloke hits his four iron almost 100 yards further than I do (on the rare occasion I actually catch it correctly) .... and I've been working out and everything! 

Anyway, I once played at Dalmahoy at the same time as the Scottish rugby team were there. Those are some big strong boys hitting it miles but if they were only one fairway over they were doing well; wild didn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## brendy (Apr 30, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			It hit the club driveway, bounced all the way down it to the club gates, out over the road and into a building site.   

Click to expand...

Did you get a free drop/make par?


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 30, 2013)

Guy did it with 2 witnesses ? why would they lie ? 

I hit it ok distance but id swop 10 yard length with the driver for 10 yards closer from 120 yards any day


----------



## lyden (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm not saying they are lieing but the facts are that a 250 carry with no wind needs a club head speed of 118.....with a 4 iron. I hit it long and my 4 iron max speed is 98mph.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 30, 2013)

That happened to me on the Kintyre at Turnberry 15th?.
Tight to the gorse off my drive, I hit an ambitious rescue right off the toe.
Cursing and swearing and then I remembered the runway.
Ball hopped all the way down and was perched 50 yards right, pin high on a nice bit off turf.
Chip and putt for a nice wee par.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 30, 2013)

brendy said:



			Did you get a free drop/make par? 

Click to expand...

No, but I got a filthy look from the Bricky when I asked him to throw my ball back


----------



## stevelev (Apr 30, 2013)

lyden said:



			I'm not saying they are lieing but the facts are that a 250 carry with no wind needs a club head speed of 118.....with a 4 iron. I hit it long and my 4 iron max speed is 98mph.
		
Click to expand...

Thats not as fast as his swing speed then is it...... I wonder what the bottom competitor on the longdrive comps swing at, giving that they can hit a putter out to around 250.

I personally dont care how far anyone hits it.......The number that matters is the gross and net score. If he hits it that well, good for him, lets just hope he turns up at a meet and shows people rather than everyone harping on on here about it.

I played today and a 15 handicapper hit a 3 wood 270 over water and didnt even look like he took a swipe at it. Talking to him about how he approached our 18th he said he takes 7 iron then 52degree and the hole plays 330ish. His putting wasnt as good a his long game but it seemed effortless. I found it even more maddening as i was playing totally rubbish.

Lets just let the guys who saw this big hitter enjoy and share it without knocking them and making out its impossible when we all know deep down loads of people can hit it that long, just not us thats why we're questioning it.


----------



## Big D 88 (Apr 30, 2013)

stevelev said:



			Thats not as fast as his swing speed then is it...... I wonder what the bottom competitor on the longdrive comps swing at, giving that they can hit a putter out to around 250.

I personally dont care how far anyone hits it.......The number that matters is the gross and net score. If he hits it that well, good for him, lets just hope he turns up at a meet and shows people rather than everyone harping on on here about it.

I played today and a 15 handicapper hit a 3 wood 270 over water and didnt even look like he took a swipe at it. Talking to him about how he approached our 18th he said he takes 7 iron then 52degree and the hole plays 330ish. His putting wasnt as good a his long game but it seemed effortless. I found it even more maddening as i was playing totally rubbish.

Lets just let the guys who saw this big hitter enjoy and share it without knocking them and making out its impossible when we all know deep down loads of people can hit it that long, just not us thats why we're questioning it.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## markgs (Apr 30, 2013)

I had a round with a 3.5 capper and every drive he made was 300 yards plus with the driver and he was not even giving it the full monty, but dont think he could hit a 4 iron that long. who need a driver when you can hit an iron that far


----------



## SRLongball (Apr 30, 2013)

I personally think it is feasible. And would be more in awe of it than jealous! I hit the ball big and love watching the long drive comps and have always been a fan of watching the big hitters on tour, DJ and the likes. Maybe its my youth! But I would love to see a range you tube vid of him. Might settle a few down on here too! I can also safely say that I don't think I have ever seen a highlight reel from a major competition that shows a long drive, most of it is putts being sank and chips going on. The scoring shots. So sort of shows it isnt the driving that matters. Its how many you do it in! 

Still love to see it though ! 

SRL


----------



## Big D 88 (Apr 30, 2013)

SRLongball said:



			I personally think it is feasible. And would be more in awe of it than jealous! I hit the ball big and love watching the long drive comps and have always been a fan of watching the big hitters on tour, DJ and the likes. Maybe its my youth! But I would love to see a range you tube vid of him. Might settle a few down on here too! I can also safely say that I don't think I have ever seen a highlight reel from a major competition that shows a long drive, most of it is putts being sank and chips going on. The scoring shots. So sort of shows it isnt the driving that matters. Its how many you do it in! 

Still love to see it though ! 

SRL
		
Click to expand...

Hi SRL

Iv managed to get said guy to join up to the forum (more because he was curious as to what people were saying !?)

Im sure he wont mind me getting some footage next time we're out on the range/course


----------



## SRLongball (Apr 30, 2013)

Big D 88 said:



			Hi SRL

Iv managed to get said guy to join up to the forum (more because he was curious as to what people were saying !?)

Im sure he wont mind me getting some footage next time we're out on the range/course
		
Click to expand...

Sounds cool, I would rather be optimistic than pessimistic about this. Mega cool stuff, I hit 300 yard drives, but I would give my left one for a 30 foot putt a round! 

SRL


----------



## Big D 88 (Apr 30, 2013)

SRLongball said:



			Sounds cool, I would rather be optimistic than pessimistic about this. Mega cool stuff, I hit 300 yard drives, but I would give my left one for a 30 foot putt a round! 

SRL
		
Click to expand...

As you say, if someone other than user2009 had put this on, id of been more in awe than anything else


----------



## user2009 (Apr 30, 2013)

Big D 88 said:



			Hi SRL

Iv managed to get said guy to join up to the forum (more because he was curious as to what people were saying !?)

Im sure he wont mind me getting some footage next time we're out on the range/course
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, should be interesting, hope he's not peeved with me for posting about him


----------



## SRLongball (May 1, 2013)

user2009 said:



			Nice one, should be interesting, hope he's not peeved with me for posting about him
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure he won't be,  I really want to see that long of a 4 iron! If he can putt too he would be a force to be reckoned with. 

SRL


----------



## JustOne (May 1, 2013)

Longest driver at my club is a 6 h/cap, I watched open mouthed when he hit 295 into a stiff wind. The guy's a monster!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 1, 2013)

I think you will find that most of the real golfers on here have not queried the distances claimed.
I got shirty because one of the early posters was rude to me when I said the whole point of the game was about getting the ball in the hole in the fewest number of shots.
Tiger playing at Open courses is a good example of using length intelligently.
I think he only used his driver half a dozen times at St Andrews 2000.


----------



## Foxholer (May 1, 2013)

lyden said:



			I'm not saying they are lieing but the facts are that a 250 carry with no wind needs a club head speed of 118.....with a 4 iron. I hit it long and my 4 iron max speed is 98mph.
		
Click to expand...

And you've just got your handicap - pretty much the same as his!

Golf isn't all about hitting it long obviously.


----------



## SRLongball (May 1, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I think you will find that most of the real golfers on here have not queried the distances claimed.
I got shirty because one of the early posters was rude to me when I said the whole point of the game was about getting the ball in the hole in the fewest number of shots.
Tiger playing at Open courses is a good example of using length intelligently.
I think he only used his driver half a dozen times at St Andrews 2000.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## The Sclaffer (May 1, 2013)

After reading this thread I really think I should be taking up scrabble or heading for the bowling green! In normal conditions I hit the ball a consistent 240+ yards which definitely comes into the wimpish category when compared with some of the gorillas on here!


----------



## AnotherJayDee (May 1, 2013)

There's obviously an array of opinions on this post and that's understandable. After all, some amateur golfers notoriously exaggerate their distances, I've played with many claiming to hit X number of yards, to be some what shorter when I've actually been on the course with them. So naturally when big distances are mentioned, people are going to be sceptical and not believe it, especially for something like a 257yard 4 iron. 


257 yards with a 4 iron is carry plus roll, so I wouldn't d get too carried away with the distance itself. There are so many factors effecting total distance, carry surely is the key. I don't know my exact figures as I haven't been tracked for a long time and I'm in the processing of a swing change. However I do have a very fast swing speed and always have hit my irons longer than average, I'm confident to go hard at them and commit to the swing. As for my driver distances, I've struggled with the big stick since I started playing golf (which isn't long ago) and as such I certainly don't get the proportional distance you would except, I would expect in fairness. 

As we all know, the lower the score the betters. Big distance can help, but accuracy is crucial. I've not been playing golf very long (in the grand scheme of things) and as such can ruin a round due to inexperience and bad choices, but I do have a very fast swing speed. I'm always changing my swing and working on something so I'm not expecting my handicap to plummet right now, but it will.


Just wanted to say a couple of things really, give my point across, seems as though I was already kind of involved in the post, haha.


----------



## Big D 88 (May 1, 2013)

AnotherJayDee said:



			There's obviously an array of opinions on this post and that's understandable. After all, some amateur golfers notoriously exaggerate their distances, I've played with many claiming to hit X number of yards, to be some what shorter when I've actually been on the course with them. So naturally when big distances are mentioned, people are going to be sceptical and not believe it, especially for something like a 257yard 4 iron. 


257 yards with a 4 iron is carry plus roll, so I wouldn't d get too carried away with the distance itself. There are so many factors effecting total distance, carry surely is the key. I don't know my exact figures as I haven't been tracked for a long time and I'm in the processing of a swing change. However I do have a very fast swing speed and always have hit my irons longer than average, I'm confident to go hard at them and commit to the swing. As for my driver distances, I've struggled with the big stick since I started playing golf (which isn't long ago) and as such I certainly don't get the proportional distance you would except, I would expect in fairness. 

As we all know, the lower the score the betters. Big distance can help, but accuracy is crucial. I've not been playing golf very long (in the grand scheme of things) and as such can ruin a round due to inexperience and bad choices, but I do have a very fast swing speed. I'm always changing my swing and working on something so I'm not expecting my handicap to plummet right now, but it will.


Just wanted to say a couple of things really, give my point across, seems as though I was already kind of involved in the post, haha.
		
Click to expand...

Nice of you to join us mate!


----------



## bluewolf (May 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forum AJD. Great to hear (read) your side of the discussion...


----------



## Khamelion (May 1, 2013)

Just to give my tuppence worth.

Obviously technique has a lot to do with a good swing and subsequently distance, a mate of mine had a few lessons with the guy who is teaching me. 

Now my mate, who will admit himself, has never been massively long, 150-160yds with a 6 iron was average, but after a few lessons, the teacher got him, to transfer his weight more effectively, sorted his alignment, and stopped his dancing left foot. Basically he improved his technique and the result is his club head speed went up from an average 72mph to 80mph and he's now getting 170-180yds with his 6 iron. Granted the distances are on a trackman in perfect conditions, but it goes to show that with a better technique, his swing and distances have improved.

I won't dispute that 257yds with a 4 iron is possible and in these cold spring conditions we have at present, that 257yds with a 4 iron will become 265-270yds when the weather warms up and the fairways become firmer.


----------



## garyinderry (May 1, 2013)

can i point out that cold spring conditions are long gone in Liverpool.  the fairways have been mostly bone dry for weeks now.  the ball runs for miles on them.  in fact, if anything, the greens need a good soaking to soften them up a bit.


----------



## bigslice (May 1, 2013)

I can hit my driver anything from 220 - 290 (with roll) depending on loads of things
theres a boy at my away club who can easily hit his 4 iron 240 so I believe its 257 is achievable

I was once abducted by aliens for a weekend, when I eventually came round I was lying naked in my garden with an empty bottle of Absinthe.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 1, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			can i point out that cold spring conditions are long gone in Liverpool.  the fairways have been mostly bone dry for weeks now.  the ball runs for miles on them.  in fact, if anything, the greens need a good soaking to soften them up a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Garry, you dont water greens to soften them up, you water greens to keep the turf healthy.

Many clubs do long term damage to their greens by over watering in the spring.
Poor golfers lack the ability to stop the ball correctly. Many golfers who complain of hard greens very seldom actually pitch the ball on the green.
Many club members and greens chairmen/women put pressure on the greenkeeper to 'soften' the greens to make up for the members general lack of skills.
In many cases a well struck ball off a firm fairway to a firm green will stop as it is imparting a lot of backspin.
Balls hit off fairways that are soft and hairy onto soft greens will pitch and then skid without spin.

Acid test is the number of pitchmarks on your green, too many and it does not hold spin.
A good green is one where you have to search around to find your pitchmark. [or any others]


----------



## stevelev (May 1, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			can i point out that cold spring conditions are long gone in Liverpool.  the fairways have been mostly bone dry for weeks now.  the ball runs for miles on them.  in fact, if anything, the greens need a good soaking to soften them up a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Seconded, our green usually soft and nice to drop a ball onto. Lately they have greened up lovely, but like concrete and need to be played upto with a bump as there is no way to stop a ball on them from over 90 yards.

Bet there'll  be a hosepipe ban in the next few weeks


----------



## richart (May 1, 2013)

There are some long hitters out there. The longest at my club plays off scratch, used to be a Pro, and is built like a rugby lock forward. 

Longest I have played with on here is easily Swinger. Driving the 18th at Camberley gives you an idea how far he can hit it, all carry. He also drove the 13th a Bearwood Lakes which must be about 340 yards. Three albatrosses in the last two years are quite impressive as well.


----------



## garyinderry (May 1, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Garry, you dont water greens to soften them up, you water greens to keep the turf healthy.

I want it to rain.  they are rock hard. very little pitch marks at all. 

Many clubs do long term damage to their greens by over watering in the spring.
Poor golfers lack the ability to stop the ball correctly.* Many golfers who complain of hard greens very seldom actually pitch the ball on the green.*
what does this mean ^


In many cases a well struck ball off a firm fairway to a firm green will stop as it is imparting a lot of backspin.
I beg to differ. if they green is bone dry it becomes very hard for anyone to stop the ball. 


A good green is one where you have to search around to find your pitchmark.
I would agree with this. I can think of some fantastic greens that very receptive and I also had to search for the pitchmark if there was one. [or any others]
		
Click to expand...

...


----------



## SRLongball (May 1, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Garry, you dont water greens to soften them up, you water greens to keep the turf healthy.

Many clubs do long term damage to their greens by over watering in the spring.
Poor golfers lack the ability to stop the ball correctly. Many golfers who complain of hard greens very seldom actually pitch the ball on the green.
Many club members and greens chairmen/women put pressure on the greenkeeper to 'soften' the greens to make up for the members general lack of skills.
In many cases a well struck ball off a firm fairway to a firm green will stop as it is imparting a lot of backspin.
Balls hit off fairways that are soft and hairy onto soft greens will pitch and then skid without spin.

Acid test is the number of pitchmarks on your green, too many and it does not hold spin.
A good green is one where you have to search around to find your pitchmark. [or any others]
		
Click to expand...

A little unnecessary, as I think Garry was just trying to emphasise the dryness of the courses up that way. 

I think you have caught the wrong end of the stick! 

SRL


----------



## SocketRocket (May 2, 2013)

richart said:



			There are some long hitters out there. *The longest at my club plays off scratch, used to be a Pro,* and is built like a rugby lock forward. 

Longest I have played with on here is easily Swinger. Driving the 18th at Camberley gives you an idea how far he can hit it, all carry. He also drove the 13th a Bearwood Lakes which must be about 340 yards. Three albatrosses in the last two years are quite impressive as well.
		
Click to expand...

I was of the opinion that once you became a Pro golfer you could not play as an amateur again.


----------



## CMAC (May 2, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			I was of the opinion that once you became a Pro golfer you could not play as an amateur again.
		
Click to expand...

no you can, you just need the R&A to approve regaining your amateur status.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 2, 2013)

SRLongball said:



			A little unnecessary, as I think Garry was just trying to emphasise the dryness of the courses up that way. 

I think you have caught the wrong end of the stick! 

SRL
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, if so sorry Garry, not personal.
All the same I really do warn against over watering of greens in the spring before the temperature rises.
It really encourages annual meadow grass growth.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 2, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			...
		
Click to expand...

They pitch on the approach and the ball bounces through.

It takes a lot of courage to play a shot into a green in bouncy conditions.
Try it when practicing and the results may surprise you.


----------



## Robobum (May 2, 2013)

richart said:



			There are some long hitters out there. The longest at my club plays off scratch, used to be a Pro, and is built like a rugby lock forward. 

Longest I have played with on here is easily Swinger. Driving the 18th at Camberley gives you an idea how far he can hit it, all carry. He also drove the 13th a Bearwood Lakes which must be about 340 yards. Three albatrosses in the last two years are quite impressive as well.
		
Click to expand...

Nail on the head here Rich.......

Like most, my sceptsism comes from experience. Swinger hits a very long ball (although I think he plays too safe a lot of the time and really needs to swing a bit harder!!!! ) and after partnering him in a travesty of justice loss to Dorset - he was 1 1/2 to 2 clubs longer than me when we discussed clubbing on par 3s. Which puts his 4 iron @ approx 220yds.

To be another 3 clubs longer is exceptional and, through that experience, difficult to believe the accuracy of those figures - it would be great to see it and have new standards for the definition of long though.


----------



## garyinderry (May 2, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			They pitch on the approach and the ball bounces through.

It takes a lot of courage to play a shot into a green in bouncy conditions.
Try it when practicing and the results may surprise you.
		
Click to expand...


im still lost sorry. ive played umpteen courses since moving to england in september. ive had my fair share of hard greens. coming frm a parkland course i am always aiming to land my approach by the pin.  i know exactly how hard it is to stop a ball in these conditions. at times parkland courses play like dry links.  it takes me about 9holes to change my stubborn fire it at the pin approach. 

ive never been a fan of running the ball in. too many bumps to knock it off course. it is a weakness in my game i will address at some point!


----------

